# Chronological Reading



## py3ak (Feb 24, 2008)

I know there are many Bible reading charts out there which set out a schedule for one to read the Bible chronologically --however, it seems that by "chronologically" they are usually referring to the timeline of the recorded events. So you would (to take an example from a chart I've seen) read Job in between Genesis 11 and Genesis 12. 

I am looking for something a little different. Has anyone seen a chronological Bible reading chart which gives you the order of composition? What I'm after is very simple: I'm just looking for some organizational help in reading the Bible chronologically according to the order of composition of the books, and not according to the events recorded. 

So for instance you would start with Genesis, Exodus, Leviticus, Numbers, Psalm 90, Deuteronomy. Has anyone seen anything like this?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 24, 2008)

Reuben -- See this thread:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f25/chronological-old-testament-schedule-18559/


----------



## py3ak (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks, Andrew. I was rather surprised that they put Ruth after Song of Solomon. Judging from the location of Psalm 90, it does not seem that they would accept it as being Mosaic. So it will probably need to be tweaked a little.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 24, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Thanks, Andrew. I was rather surprised that they put Ruth after Song of Solomon. Judging from the location of Psalm 90, it does not seem that they would accept it as being Mosaic. So it will probably need to be tweaked a little.



Yes, it's been a while since I examined that link closely, but I do recall having some quibbles with their chronological placements.


----------

